# Thank a vet



## Leo (Sep 21, 2016)

W








Without them doing what they do we wouldn't be able to do things like this. God bless America

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love Veterans Day....I love seeing them in public and make it a point to ensure that I pay for their meals in restaurants....I PIF when I am in line at Starbucks to pay for their coffee....to send them cigars as my wife and I have adopted several servicemen overseas. This is not to brag....it just is one way to thank them and how can we put a price on the cost of freedom? A debt that can never be repaid but seeing the smile on their face is about as good as it gets.


----------

